# soft pink and lavender! VERY pic heavy



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 12, 2006)

oookay ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 here we go, please dont mind my hair! and yes im wearing PJs, i stayed hom from school today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and im lazy and dont feel like getting dressed! 

this is the look we're going for!





this is what i used, feel free to substitute anything (all is MAC):
prep+prime skin
studio tech nc20
shimpagne MSF
porcelain pink MSF
gateux eyeshadow (from the sweetiecakes pallete)
demi-sweet eyeshadow (sweetiecakes)
almond icing eyeshadow (sweetiecakes)
pro longlash mascara
and black eyepencil..mine's cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pearl CCB
crystal rose lipglass







start out with your mousturized, primed and foundation'd face.





take bare canvas paint...





apply it to your lids.





this is what it'll look like with the paint...





take an angle brush, and put the pink on it





this is what it will look like...you may need to apply a few layers and work with it to get good color payoff.





put almond icing on a fluffy brush





apply it as a highlight.





take a fluffy crease brush, and load it with the purple





apply it like so.










take a blending brush and blend it upwards and out





should look like this.





take a smudge brush and put purple on it...





apply it under your lashline, and only under your natural lashes..not into the inner corner.










black pencil...





put it on your bottom water line





and your top waterline.





curl your lashes..





put mascara on your top lashes...





and your bottom ones.





take a big fluffy powder brush, and put the shimpagne msf on it





apply it, focusing mainly on the hallows of your cheek





take porcelain pink





apply it more in the area shown here...doing this makes highlights and shadows, which helps define your cheekbones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is good cause i have a really round face otherwise!





take pearl CCB





apply it to your lips.





looks like this ....





apply crystal rose lipglass





finisheddd!!















one with my glasses cause im lazy and didnt put my contacts in....lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for looking !


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 12, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

Thats really cute, I like how you did the crease blending it out with a separate brush.
Thanks for the Tut!


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 12, 2006)

you are adorable!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 13, 2006)

yay! ive been dying to see a close up pic of pearl ccb. and you got that crease thing down girl. i can't do it, lol!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 13, 2006)

Cute tutorial...those colors look great on you


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 13, 2006)

You are soooo adorable and cute an pretty!. I'm so proud of you, you did great!!


----------



## pink_candy (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks! that was easy!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 13, 2006)

you girls are so encouraging!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Sep 13, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## k_im (Sep 13, 2006)

that is gorgeous! i will be on the lookout for a sweetie cake quad now :]


----------



## veilchen (Sep 14, 2006)

You look so pretty!

I'm glad I got a Sweetie Cake quad - I must try this out!


----------



## dovelysong (Sep 14, 2006)

prettiful...


----------



## sel00187 (Sep 15, 2006)

that looks soooo gorge! id love to try tht out once i get the right colours


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 15, 2006)

i love almond icing, its my favourite highlight, great tut


----------



## kimmy (Sep 15, 2006)

this is such a cute look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i NEED to get Pearl CCB and Crystal Rose l/g


----------



## french-dessert (Sep 17, 2006)

VERY pertty girl i like the colors on ur leps suite you


----------



## samila18 (Sep 20, 2006)

great tutorial!! you're so cute & pretty!


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 24, 2006)

you are such a cutie! great job on your makeup.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Sep 25, 2006)

Great job. I love your Avitar pic...gave me a couple ideas for one of my friends makeup.

love it.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 25, 2006)

very cute!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 14, 2007)

Love all the colors!!!!! you look so pretty<3


----------



## frocher (Jul 14, 2007)

You are too cute.  I loved it!


----------



## Stormy (Jul 14, 2007)

So pretty, I'm going to try this look soon, I love pinks and purples.


----------



## CSteen85 (Jul 14, 2007)

So fresh and pretty!  And I totally never would have known you were wearing PJs if you didn't say so, lol.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats so pretty. I love pink make up but I know it probably won't look good on me.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 14, 2007)

This is really pretty and soft.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 15, 2007)

*waits to vote for you*

Lovely!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 15, 2007)

you are beyond adorable!  i think sweetiecakes were made for you!


----------



## xiahe (Jul 15, 2007)

very soft and pretty!!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 15, 2007)

adorable! thanks!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 19, 2007)

Love the pink and purple on u!!!  U have absolutely beautiful, long lashes!!!  It almost looks like u have fake ones on!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*Great! I love the colors you used.*


----------



## tika (Jul 22, 2007)

very cute


----------



## sincola (Jul 29, 2007)

This is so cuuute!!! I'm a big fan of pinks; I'll try to copy this look.


----------



## rujjy_cake (Jul 30, 2007)

you're absolutely gorgeous! and these colors really suit you!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 real cute


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 31, 2007)

Very soft and sweet!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

HANNNNNNAH! i LOVE it! Miss you


----------



## pichima (Sep 2, 2007)

you're so cute!
I definitely have to try purple on my eyes... 
good job


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

really cute


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Great


----------

